# Hymer Captains Chair



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anybody changed the high backed habitation captains chair for a lower version.
I want to fix a tv on the wall behind the chair but the high back makes it impossible, so a lower one is the only option.

Keith


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Keith,sorry can't help with specific advice but I can tell you that a replacement seat from Hymer is going to be veeeeery expensive. I wanted one, albeit a captain chair for our B584, Hymer wanted £2800 8O 8O 8O so I eventually sourced a decent office chair on fleabay for £120. Check it out on my garage page for pictures.
curlyboy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This may be a silly idea, in which case excuse my stupidity, but isn't it possible to swivel the chair to face the middle of the van and then lower the backrest so it is not obscuring the television?

Mike


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

We have a tv on wall behind chair. Put tv on an arm and and works fine for us.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

If its the same as ours (Bar version) the seat is on a swivel. You could take it off that if it lowers it enough. 

Regards.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Am I right to think that this captains chair is just a driving seat (ours is) in which case could you not swap it for one that has a separate head rest rather than a high back and then get it recovered to match.

I know I make it sound easy, but just and idea.

Martin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I don't quite know the layout of your van, in mine we have the TV [which travels in a secure holder in the wardrobe] & we slide it into the holder of this 'contraption' I made which means we didn't have to alter the 3rd captains chair . . I hope the following 4 pic's will show it for you to consider [a cheap] way of viewing your TV.

It basically consists of a length of 1.5"square wood cut so it swivels down & supported at the base on the side locker, the TV support [which comes in 2 halves-1 fixed to the rear of the TV, from Tesco's TV section] & the other half onto this length of timber at a height ideal for viewing], at the top I used a chair swivel caster after removing the wheel . . it folds up out of the way just behind the florescent striplight & held by a clip . . its operated perfectly for the last 3 or 4 yrs - more importantly it was cheap to fabricate :wink:

I'm not sure how to add all 4 pic's so It'll [hopefully be one at a time


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pic 2


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pic 3


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pic 4


----------

